# Spot the flounder !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

My second trip wading the gulf, I found it hard to place my gig correctly with the surf moving and gigging from an angle instead of directly overhead off of a boat which I have done for years. Gonna try my laser gig next time and see if it will help  Even the most seasoned flounder-men may find it tough in the gulf with the surf moving!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a neat pic Jim.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man, he's dug in pretty good .


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome pic!! thanks for posting!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would have missed seeing that one


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is an excellent photo of flounder almost totally buried in the sand. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure is dug in deep I probably would never have spotted it. Great pic! Have you mounted your camera on your gig poie?


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Notice that even his gills are covered.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty sick shot Jim!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Would have been scared to stick that one. Hard to judge by the eyes. HA, I barley saw him in the picture��


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like a good ole gulf flounder there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks more like a dead flounder floundering!


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Could be the start of an interesting picture thread. Kinda like the spot the sniper pictures. Got any more pics of flounder right before you stick them.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

OHenry said:


> Would have been scared to stick that one. Hard to judge by the eyes. HA, I barley saw him in the picture��


Maybe this shot will help ya see the size, you can see the full body of the fish covered in sand, usually the fish is larger after bringing it up.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Gulf flounder aren't as easy to gig as you would think, especially with the surf moving! Hey Russian, the sight really does help out when you only have a few seconds to really place the gig when the surf is moving.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang Jim they are buried up deep. Glad to hear the laser gig helped 
With rougher water it makes a huge difference. 
Genius idea my friend, let's get out soon.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had them swim up in front of me and I would watch them bury up and still have trouble finding them. They do it quick to


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Fun sport, and explains why I see so few.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report and great pix.
Whyme


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Maybe this shot will help ya see the size, you can see the full body of the fish covered in sand, usually the fish is larger after bringing it up.


Thanks Jim! These are great picture!


----------

